# USS Enterprise



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

I have been reading that the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise will be decomissioned sometimes this year. She will torn apart to remove the reactors. Some parts will be going to museums. It will cost too much to make her into a floating museum. Next year the Navy will be launching a new class of aircraft carriers, the Gerald Ford class. I have heard that the third ship of the Gerald Ford class will be the Enterprise. She will be launched sometimes in 2025. The second ship will be the USS John F. Kennedy. To bad that she could not be made into a museum. She had a great history.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

This is old news, and if I'm not mistaken the Enterprise has already been decommissioned back a couple of months ago.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

We're just hoping the new Ford Class E does get built in this age of budget slashing.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Enterprise had an 'inactivation' ceremony on December 1st 2012.
She won't be 'decommissioned' until her reactors are cold and gone.
I had the privilege of attending that ceremony (along with about 12,000 others).
And shared in the elation when the Secretary of the Navy announced that CVN-80, would carry the name Enterprise.
While its sad that the Current E won't survive, one Enterprise must die, before another can carry on the name.
As far as I know, no ship has carried on the name if a previous ship is still in existence.


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

*Expensive - but will likey be built*

As expensive as aircraft carriers are, I'd say it's a safe bet that we will build USS ENTERPRISE. The NIMITZ class carriers have a planned lifespan of 50 years. Congress requires that the Navy have 11 carriers in the fleet (although we only have 10 right now because of CVN 65's decommissioning) and although that number may go down to 10 some day, We will still need to replace the NIMITZ ships once they are retired.


----------

